# My Transit



## Aaron_TransitVan (Aug 12, 2009)

Ford Transit Forum • View topic - Few pics of my new Camper.......


----------



## MikeH (Aug 12, 2009)

Excellent! This is how I wanted the inside of mine to turn out but for lack of patience  Thanks for the info on the awning runner, thats what I`ve been looking for.


----------



## coventrycraig (Aug 16, 2009)

Would love to have a go one day. timber work looks great and always eenjoyable to work with.




Craig


----------

